# EffexorXR and headaches



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

I just started taking this med last week and have had no side effects except for a headache everyday. And I'm not talking mild...I mean migraine-type. Although, I must admit that when I switched from taking the dose in the morning to taking it in the evening, I didn't wake up feeling like my head was going to explode.Can anyone tell me if this is a common side effect that might go away? I'll give it a little more time, but I already struggle with chronic migraines. Can't do this everyday.AnneMarie


----------



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

Headache is the third most common side effect with effexor. Other migrainy things like dizziness,spatial stuff etc can also be side effects. Maybe a good idea to call the doc and ask...


----------

